# GOT MY FIRST FORTIS! What do you think of the watch...the brand?



## Taz6502000

Here is my new Fortis spacematic pilot professional with a racing strap I added.


----------



## heb

Hello,
I like your watch and like the brand. I have one of their chronographs; I love Fortis' all brushed cases.

heb


----------



## Rallyfan13

They're solid I think you'll enjoy it. Great lume usually too.


----------



## Michael 808

I dig it, as a huge PVD fan, that one looks the business, love the strap choice as well, great score, hope you get much enjoyment out of it!!


----------



## Taz6502000

Thanks guys! This is my first PVD watch as well and I love it!


----------



## ABCSteed

Nice!


----------



## davestan

PVD looks good on this model; strap compliments well.


----------



## ccm123

That's a beauty!


----------



## mpalmer

Nice looking watch - pairing. Well done!


----------



## MHe225

I have essentially the same watch - it's the one that started the madness -a.k.a. horological hobby- for me back in '98. The model was called Pilot (Flinger) Professional, without Spacematic. It's a solid watch, mine has seen 9+ years of cumulative wrist time and has been on my wrist on trips to 20+ countries on 5 continents. As you can see in the photo, the watch has accumulated a few battle scars and the PVD finish starts wearing thin. Still one of my favorites and one that will never leave the fold.









Congratulations, you made an excellent purchase Enjoy yours for many years to come.


----------



## Mediocre

Nice looking watch, Fortis makes a nice watch. I have one, hoping to acquire another (as always).

That hook is going to scratch that black coating in no time though


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast

I debated between Fortis and Glycine for my last piece. Ended up with the Glycine Combat Sub. I can't get these divers out of my head! But a Fortis is right around the corner. Can't wait to see what they do in Basel.


----------



## Raymond9010

Fortis is a great brand. Under rated and under appreciated.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Congrats! Wear it in good health! They make amazing watches and are totally under rated!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## wkw

A friend says hi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss RJ

Nice...looking good


----------



## Gopher

Fantastic brand. I own six, yes six, models, and have never been let down. My father had one from the 1940s, which is what turned me on to the brand. Still a good value at typical street price.


----------



## drdas007

Congrats!! Now I want one...


----------



## Whitegene

That's nice. Fortis is completely underrated.


----------



## citjet

Great watches for the money. The one thing that I don't like is that they are very proprietary in that no one will or can service/fix them other than Fortis. I've heard of waiting months to get one back from them.

But that doesn't deter me. Here is my latest little beauty that just hasn't gotten enough attention as its Lemania cousin does.


----------



## nirvana996

Nice looking Fortis.
You cant go wrong with this brand.
I have owned a few of them and wish I still had my first Fortis 24 hour pilot.

Andy
Ontario,Canada


----------



## Amadeus556

I agree, and I think they are one of pinnacle of watches, unsurpassed style elegance and precision worn by astronauts in space and when humans lands on Mars this is the brand that will be worn. Hopefully one day I can afford one.


----------



## bentelus

Nice Strap!!!
Here is mine the all new Aeromaster Steel 2016:


----------



## The Kit

Very nice. I think that the simplicity of the Spacematic case is awesome. I used to have a B-42 Cosmonaut which I eventually changed to a B-42 Flieger. Now i only got a Spacematic alarm chronograph and it makes me smile whenever I wear it.

The 40 mm and the tuna can design of the spacematic is unique and outstanding IMHO.


----------



## Daveycrocket

I have had watches from both the Flieger and Spacematic lines and I think they are excellent value for money. I have found after having 4 Fortis in total, they are not the best finished, especially with the lume (all 4 of my watches had plots that were not consistently applied, two of which had holes visible at low mag). What was lacking in finish was made up for with pricing and style. When I want better finishing for an occasion, I switch over to my Omega Seamaster/Speedmaster, Tudor, or Rolex.

10/10 would not hesitate to buy again, especially with the new Aviatis or Aeromaster lines.


----------



## Watchyman

Whenever I read "tool watch" I think of Fortis. 

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonlee

Fortis...IMO is a slightly more affordable Swiss Made.
Thrives in military designs and designs very nice chronos.
For one who do not trust coatings, they certainly look fantastic in black.


----------



## anarasanen

Modern and good looking watches except the date fairy has ruined every single dial.


----------



## Smudge

Looks good!

The four Fortis watches I have are all great! One of the reasons I like this brand is that they use top quality movements. Also, especially with their art editions, they show a lot of creativity - a plus in my estimation.


----------



## smdye999

I am in the market for the same watch, just in talks to get it from Watchbuys, as they claim to be the sole, authorized seller. Tell me, are you satisfied with the day ad date and how they line up in the window? Are they accurately deployed and not a hair's breadth off? I just got a refund an an ORIS that was way off, so i am hoping the Fortis is better!


----------



## Amadeus556

...and this is the day when I finally own my first Fortis watch the B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph the Black Mars 500 Limited Edition of 500 pieces worldwide made.What can I say,it is spectacular and unique in every way,I just love it!Hopefully I will be adding some other models as well to my collection.

Cheers,and may the Fortis be with you all


----------



## Mike Smith

Dude - that is a beauty!

They are great watches. Some of their vintage watches were really cool too.



Amadeus556 said:


> ...and this is the day when I finally own my first Fortis watch the B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph the Black Mars 500 Limited Edition of 500 pieces worldwide made.What can I say,it is spectacular and unique in every way,I just love it!Hopefully I will be adding some other models as well to my collection.
> 
> Cheers,and may the Fortis be with you all


----------



## Stonechild

Wow, nice first Fortis- you jumped into the deep end, lol. I'm addicted to Fortis, currently have 4 models, just an amazing value for what a person can get into one for. Wear in good health my friend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amadeus556

Stonechild said:


> Wow, nice first Fortis
> 
> Thank you! I guess I did, but being a watch fanatic to, I have no regrets and hopefully will ad more to my collection Your collection it is an absolute WOW!!! Congrats and wear them in good health to!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Amadeus556

Mike Smith said:


> Dude
> 
> Thanks! Yes their vintage watches are really nice, hard to find some rarest models. Yes, Fortis has a very cool style, I like them a lot.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## chronotitan

Hi, I'm getting into what I call good everyday watches. They don't attract negative attention so only you know the quality of the piece you're wearing. 

I LOVE how legible these are from EVERY angle. No glare from silver hands...though a bit of AR coating wouldn't go amiss. 

Right, I've seen a 596.18.148 GMT in PVD (see photo). I think black steel is a nice idea. However, when it scuffs it looks hideous. 

Where I want your input is in the quality of the glass. Two I've seen online have quite badly scratched crystals. Also, tapping it with my fingernail sounds like it's a plexiglass compared to my Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT!! Is it a mineral glass or something?!


----------



## MHe225

chronotitan said:


> ..... Right, I've seen a 596.18.148 GMT in PVD (see photo). I think black steel is a nice idea. However, when it scuffs it looks hideous.
> 
> Where I want your input is in the quality of the glass. Two I've seen online have quite badly scratched crystals. Also, tapping it with my fingernail sounds like it's a plexiglass compared to my Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT!! Is it a mineral glass or something?!


I have a cousin to the watch you mention, the PVD Flieger Professional (day-date). Totally agree with you, a very legible watch. Mine has accumulated probably close to 10 years of wrist time and has accompanied me on trips to 5 continents and 23 countries. Like you mention, I like that it flies under the radar. The PVD coating on my watch isn't / hasn't scuffed, but seems to be wearing thin overall, so the watch isn't as black anymore. The crystal does show battle scars, but I haven't replaced it yet (watch is 18 years old now, bought new by me). It is indeed mineral glass, not sapphire and definitely not plexiglass. My wife managed to damage the crystal of hers way more and at its last service, we've upgraded to sapphire.

Too many words already; let the photo do the talking:


----------



## nepaltnf

nice! i just ordered this same pvd spacematic pilot, and have a few straps coming for it as well, can't wait to post photos. I have been obsessed with Fortis for some time, and have never pulled the trigger as I couldn't decide which I wanted to buy, I am about to pull the trigger on a second one EEK! I can count 5-6 that I'd love to have. Thanks for posting the photos, looks great on that brown racer!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## PJR

I own two, a B42 and a 24-hour PVD Flieger. Generally speaking they are nothing spectacular but offer reasonable value for the money. I have no problems with the watches but can't say the same about my dealings with their official North America agent(s.) 

They are in the same range as the Oris, Alpina, Hamilton/Longines and Muhle Glashutte. The B42 was an impulse purchase during a visit to Eastern Europe and the 24-hour Flieger was an experiment. I don't think I'll buy another Fortis. 

I also believe they seriously devalued their brand with the egregious "Colors" line.


----------



## innivus

I've come across a few Fortis watches, and have own two. Their 'serious' watches all have a certain aggressive, no-nonsense aesthetic, which I appreciate (the bezels on the B-42's, the 20mm straps that make the watch appear much larger, etc). They're great tool watches, with the exception of the alarms, which tend to not hold up to that much abuse - but it's easy to rig so that you can deactivate the alarm.

Personally, I enjoyed the fact that the company was willing to try new things in the marketplace. Even though the 'color' watches or the 'art' series never really spoke to me, I applaud the company for trying something different. Too often brands find a certain 'look' and seem afraid to deviate.

All that said, their NA service is not that great .


----------



## playinwittime

I enjoy owning this one, but it has a serious case height. Congrats on yours!


----------



## nepaltnf

New b-42 on the wrist two days ago, loving this watch! I put it on an isofrane strap for now.


----------



## longstride

I've owned my first Fortis since 1998......a Pilot.









...still often worn and appreciated.


----------



## infinitipearl

dig the watch, dig the strap, dig the bracelet. Nice.


----------



## Nailcreek

I've four at the moment. So far (at year in), I've found them a great value, they wear nicely and the fit and finish speaks "bulletproof tool-quality"


----------



## Shipmate

I own a Fortis B-42 (not chronograph) brushed stainless steel version and love it. The only issue would be for folks with smaller wrists since it's about 53mm lug to lug length. On a NATO strap with orange race line it looks gorgeous. Great watch when going semi-casual. Can't be it for the history, independent Swiss company, quality... and all under $1000 USD.


----------



## Amadeus556

nepaltnf said:


> New b
> 
> Really nice and looks good on the wrist. This is one model I'm thinking about for my next Fortis since I like stainless also, but I'm still debating between this and the limited edition, the PC-7 Team-one. Only difference is the blue little logo on the small dial with the Swiss Air Force on it.Will see.Enjoy your Fortis,it's a great piece!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Amadeus556

A sign to Fortis adiction when you get two at once and still wanting more.Here is one of them my latest adition B-42 Official Cosmonauts PC-7 Team Edition


----------

